# Arien's Decals Source?



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

This spring I might take my 924038, 7hp 24", circa 1979 or 80 machine apart to do a real good prep and repaint. I've looked on the net but can't find a source for the original Ariens logos and warning stickers.
Does anyone make reproductions of these?
I usually just mask them off but it would be nice strip it clean and put on new ones after the paint work.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Well look what I found. Other brands and types of equipment too.
Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Ariens - Page 1 - Vintage Reproductions


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

dcinma said:


> Well look what I found. Other brands and types of equipment too.
> Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Ariens - Page 1 - Vintage Reproductions


Yes…They're the place I used to have my reproduction decals made when I restored my snowblower a few months ago. Great guy (Nate) and great service also.:thumbsup:

Claude. :smiley-greet025:


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've used Vintage Repro also...excellent stuff.

Note the banner plate on the handlebars of my 22,000 series. They don't actually make stickers for these, but using their measurements for what they have for 10,000 series, I felt good they'd work.

Which they did


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

tlshawks said:


> I've used Vintage Repro also...excellent stuff.
> 
> Note the banner plate on the handlebars of my 22,000 series. They don't actually make stickers for these, but using their measurements for what they have for 10,000 series, I felt good they'd work.
> 
> Which they did


Very nice Blower and the grass looks like most Par 3's....Killer!!!


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

tlshawks said:


> I've used Vintage Repro also...excellent stuff.
> 
> Note the banner plate on the handlebars of my 22,000 series. They don't actually make stickers for these, but using their measurements for what they have for 10,000 series, I felt good they'd work.
> 
> Which they did


Nice looking machine.
How much effort (besides disassembly) did you
put into it for the paint work?


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

dcinma said:


> Nice looking machine.
> How much effort (besides disassembly) did you
> put into it for the paint work?


Removed engine, disassembled handlebars/controls, disassembled auger assembly from bucket, removed electric starter from engine. Lots of taping for the decals I saved, too - and lots of general taping for overspray especially with the engine. I did not paint the auger rakes and gearbox though.

I took my time (an hour or two to four per day, weather depending), and familiarity with the series really helped. I've taken a couple of these completely apart before and that really helped. Lots of bagging and tagging nuts and bolts!

I did it all in June thru July last summer for the reason that I wanted that summer sun and heat to beat down on the paint to naturally harden it all up as much as possible. I also do not have a garage so I needed to do all the painting outside.

Clear and sunny/hot yet reasonably calm day, I worked on it. Lots of grinding, lots of steel wool and wire brushing. Once done, primered a couple coats, let completely dry/bake. Then multiple coats of paint (all rattle can work).

That's about a $35 paint job there...the interior bucket especially needed a whole lot of rust grinding. I tried to do as good a job as possible within cash spending and painting capabilities limits. Not a professional restore by any means, but I really wanted to more than anything else "buy years" for the machine given the sentimentality of owning it. I was really careful re-assembling to trying to prevent chips and scratches.

It was pretty darn rusty overall - it was at the point where if I didn't do it now, it would reach the point of no return. Still might anyway, but I layered the paint on thick, all rust went down to bare metal - so I'm hoping for a good 10 years out of it yet (the paint job/rust prevention part). Just need to be careful with gas/oil spills and it should hold up fine.

It was my father's first snow blower he ever bought, brand new winter 1973-74. I remember the day he brought it home, we got about 9 inches of snow...and yes I was out there doing a lot of the work at 11 years of age. 

That machine and I go back roughly 46 years. I just couldn't junk/part it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I used them for my Rotary mower.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Reviving an old thread here. I clicked the link and it doesnt work anymore but I'm looking for Ariens stickers if anyone has a new place to get them from. 

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Reproduction Snowblower Decals


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

Can you just print the logo with decal paper? Then you can add a layer of clear tape on top to protect the ink if you want. I went to that site and some decals are $32! that's a lot of money


----------

